# Deafishunt's report (TAILRACE)



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

My cousin and I gone fishing at Tailrace at 10'o clock morning. We caught 11 channel catfish for 1 and half hour.. best silver 3/8 jig with fathead
I have 14' boat with 25hp and use elctric trolling for control on current to follow fishing line by side. If you let line far away from boat then would get snagging easily. best to follow line on side then reduce snagging.. I know Tailrace very well.. easy to catch any spices on right time.. best time to catch walleye in early morning and lately evening and best fishing for catfish on lately morning to early evening.. good luck..


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey Jak,

Congratuation u caught 11 channel catfish ... thougfh it is windy today ... How are u dong? I hope u doing well and take care bro


----------

